# Kernel-Tausch v. Athlon zu PII, Suse 8.2



## peter-frenzen (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo Forum,

ich habe hier ein ziemlich blödes Problem.

Ich habe als Router und Datenserver Suse 8.2 auf einem Athlon mit dem dafür angepassten Kernel laufen. FS ist Reiser.
Leider hat das Motherboard seinen Geist aufgegeben (Kondensatoren lecken).

Also habe ich die Komponenten in einen PII-350 umgebaut. Läuft auch soweit hoch, aber es gibt Kernel-Panic da der PII ja kein Athlon ist.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, den Rechner so doch zum Laufen zu kriegen, damit
ich an meine Postfächer und vor allem die Datenplatte dran komme oder muss ich Suse neu installieren? Dabei gingen ja die Postfächer auf der Systemplatte verloren, oder?


Für jede Hilfe dankbar,
Peter


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

-> Kernel für PII bauen, wähle am besten als Prozzi nen 486er aus
-> von CD den Rechner booten
-> HDD mounten
-> Kernel aufs System kopieren
-> lilo / grub einstellen

--> booten und sich erfreuen


----------



## peter-frenzen (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo Arne,

besten Dank.

Habe jetzt einen passenden Kernel  und diesen per USB-Stick auf die hda transferiert mit allem was dazu gehört (grub-Verzeichnis, diverse vmlinuz, initrd, message, system.map)

Allerdings kommt beim Booten die grub-Konsole mit eingeschränktem Befehlssatz. Da hänge ich nun.

Ich habe dann mal die alten Daten zurückgespielt und nur die system.map und die vmlinuz einkopiert -> Ergebnis identisch.

Wie überrede ich denn den grub dazu, den neuen Kernel zu verwenden?

Gruß
Guido


----------



## JohannesR (9. Februar 2004)

Du musst die menu.lst (bei mir in /boot/grub/) anpassen, dann sollte es klappen.

*Beispiel*

```
title       Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.4.24
root        (hd0,0)
kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.4.24 root=/dev/hda1 hdc=ide-scsi hdd=ide-scsi ro
savedefault
boot
```


----------



## peter-frenzen (10. Februar 2004)

*Benutzerdatenbank/Passwort zerschossen*

Yep, danke, hat geklappt.

Interessanterweise kann ich mich im runlevel 3 gar nicht anmelden. Nach Eingabe eines Benutzers (root oder andere) blinkt der Cursor und nix passiert.

Ich habe dann einmal per Knoppix von CD gebootet und geschaut: shadow und passwd sind da und scheinbar unbeschädigt.

Dann in inittab den Default-Runlevel auf 5 eingestellt. Jetzt bootet der Rechner problemlos bis in die KDE. Dort kann ich mich mit einem Normaluser (non-root) anmelden und auch alles machen.

Ein Switch auf "su root" in der Konsole geht aber nicht. Name und Passwort werden abgefragt, aber dann ist Essig.

Gehe ich recht in der Annahme, dass irgendwo im Filesystem was richtig zerschossen ist? Dürfte dann wohl Neuinstallation heißen, oder?

Falls jemand eine andere Möglichkeit kennt (dann muss ich die ganzen Skripte etc. nicht neu aufsetzen, bitte einfach melden!

Danke,
Peter


----------

